# I need help to get fsc repair kit



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cocoa85 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Wonder if you can help me with a fsc repair kit for: WBA8T3107LCE46465
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## europaisrac (Aug 8, 2021)

fsc repair kit for my bmw aswell please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

europaisrac said:


> fsc repair kit for my bmw aswell please


PM sent.


----------



## Matt1_7 (Aug 11, 2021)

Can you help me with a fsc repair kit please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Matt1_7 said:


> Can you help me with a fsc repair kit please


PM sent.


----------



## ak1947 (Aug 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawnsheridan,

can you help me with fsc repair kit as well? 
I didn't do my research and did USB update which I believe installed "fudged" FSC codes....
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ak1947 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> can you help me with fsc repair kit as well?
> I didn't do my research and did USB update which I believe installed "fudged" FSC codes....
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Seryjka (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi shawnsheridan,


Can you help me with a fsc repair kit please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seryjka said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you help me with a fsc repair kit please


PM sent.


----------



## apson (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi.

Can You send me repair kit
F911016

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apson said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can You send me repair kit
> F911016
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Shawn, Can you please help with repair kit for B386035


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gblair said:


> Hello Shawn, Can you please help with repair kit for B386035


PM sent.


----------



## PauloC (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Can you also help me out? My attempt to update the maps also didn't go well (invalid code) and now i can't even get the old maps back as stuck with the Activation Code pop up.

Many thanks in advance, 
P


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PauloC said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you also help me out? My attempt to update the maps also didn't go well (invalid code) and now i can't even get the old maps back as stuck with the Activation Code pop up.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Need kafas 4 fsc repair kit for 3MW5R1J04L8B21573

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Need kafas 4 fsc repair kit for 3MW5R1J04L8B21573
> 
> Thanks


For what? Do you have Virgin KAFAS4 to use with?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what? Do you have Virgin KAFAS4 to use with?


Fsc rejected somehow. Car from factory has kafas4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Fsc rejected somehow. Car from factory has kafas4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Repair Kit is useless. You cannot import the FSC Codes unless existing KAFAS FSC Codes are removed, and there is no way to wipe them. You need to figure out cause for Rejection and correct it.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Repair Kit is useless. You cannot import the FSC Codes unless existing KAFAS FSC Codes are removed, and there is no way to wipe them. You need to figure out cause for Rejection and correct it.


Maybe you know. Is it possible to buy fsc for HBA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazo (Oct 17, 2021)

* Hi shawnsheridan is there a way I can generate an fsc code for map update hbt evo h id5 Europe map.thanks*


----------



## ferrariam (May 1, 2021)

hi @shawnsheridan how can i do to update map of nbt evo id5 to southamerica 2020-2 i already upload fsc to the unit but it said insert usb with correct activation code.

Short vin: F939673

Thanks


----------



## valex_dj (May 5, 2020)

Hello Shawn
Can you help me with Kafas2 FSC Repair kit
WBA3D31050F237191

Thank you in advance
Best regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadim86 (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello
Maybe some can help me:
I have a UPD12345.bin file to install Apple CarPlay. That was working perfectly.
Today I downloaded the BMW HU Tool to tray out if I could generate Apple CarPlay FSC by myself (not to buy it) just for experiment.
So what I did:

Clear all FSC with the UPD0000.bin (blue Screen....)
Install the the "FSC_XXXXXXX_01430001.fsc" by UBS (but nothing happens...
 
How is the process of installation? Only by E-SYS (I don't have E-SYS (but a cable)) or somehow by USB?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hapmen (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello Shawn

Can you help me with Kafas2 FSC Repair kit
VIN: 0M49287

Where i can get 7E FSC to activate 8TH SLI ?

Thank you in advance
Best regards


----------



## ratajj (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
Are you able to provide OEM repair FSC pack for this VIN 5H50733?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hapmen said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you help me with Kafas2 FSC Repair kit
> VIN: 0M49287
> ...





ratajj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Are you able to provide OEM repair FSC pack for this VIN 5H50733?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


PM's sent.


----------



## x6000xx (12 mo ago)

Dear Shawn,

Could you sent me also the repair kit please?
Wba8k71050k401971

Best Regards
David


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x6000xx said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you sent me also the repair kit please?
> Wba8k71050k401971
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## phenesoft (12 mo ago)

Dear Shawn,

Could you sent me also the repair kit please?
mw i3 vin: WBY1Z41050VZ76129, kafas2 5AT, 5AR, sw update to 11.2021, after retrofit, tested truth by fakefcs and working fine until switch off ignition.
then we see just message that fsc is rejected.
best regard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phenesoft said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you sent me also the repair kit please?
> mw i3 vin: WBY1Z41050VZ76129, kafas2 5AT, 5AR, sw update to 11.2021, after retrofit, tested truth by fakefcs and working fine until switch off ignition.
> ...


I assume only the KAFAS FSC Codes are rejected, and FSC repair Kit for VZ76129 is useless as it contains no KAFAS FSC Codes. If VIN VZ76129 had KAFAS FSC Codes to begin with, there would would have been no reason to load other ones.


----------



## phenesoft (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume only the KAFAS FSC Codes are rejected, and FSC repair Kit for VZ76129 is useless as it contains no KAFAS FSC Codes. If VIN VZ76129 had KAFAS FSC Codes to begin with, there would would have been no reason to load other ones.


 i wrote that kafas is retrofited. solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phenesoft said:


> i wrote that kafas is retrofited. solution?


Yes, I know. The FSC repair kit for VIN you provided has no KAFAS FSC Codes as I explained above, so how is that going to be of any help?


----------



## jtr23 (12 mo ago)

Dear Shawn,

Could you sent me also the repair kit please? 
vin :WBA1S710707A56109
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtr23 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you sent me also the repair kit please?
> vin :WBA1S710707A56109
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jtr23 (12 mo ago)

I need the kit because when updating the equipment all the fsc have been deleted and the gps and other things do not work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtr23 said:


> I need the kit because when updating the equipment all the fsc have been deleted and the gps and other things do not work


Understood. PM sent.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello.Is it possible anyone to generate fsc code for apple car play for VIN G583242.
Is it enogh Esys to isert this FSC code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iliannavy said:


> Hello.Is it possible anyone to generate fsc code for apple car play for VIN G583242.
> Is it enogh Esys to isert this FSC code.


No, 143 FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


----------



## willgar (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking for fsc repair kit for f22 vin v253897

Any help appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

willgar said:


> Looking for fsc repair kit for f22 vin v253897
> 
> Any help appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## VooDoo1961 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking for FSC Rep KIT BMW F30 J191460


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VooDoo1961 said:


> Looking for FSC Rep KIT BMW F30 J191460


PM sent.


----------



## Oldmanwithadirtbike (10 mo ago)

Hey have issue with EPS after I crushed it by car falling off jack stand....

replaced eps motor on my LHD with a used from RHD-donor

the resault:





will a fsc repair for my car solve this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oldmanwithadirtbike said:


> Hey have issue with EPS after I crushed it by car falling off jack stand....
> 
> replaced eps motor on my LHD with a used from RHD-donor
> 
> will a fsc repair for my car solve this?


I have no idea if LHD or RHD matters on EPS Motor.

You need to install Donor EPS, Inject CAFD and VO Code it. If your VIN has an EPS FSC Code, it also must be injected into Donor EPS, and that is ONLY possible if Donor EPS has NO FSC Code in it, or it has an older FSC Code than yours in it. PM sent.


----------



## greenbmwpower (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Shawn, when you have a chance, I also need a FSC code for an EPS rack replacement 
Original = WBA8E1G57GNU10669
Donor = WBA3B1G50ENS77754


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

greenbmwpower said:


> Hey Shawn, when you have a chance, I also need a FSC code for an EPS rack replacement
> Original = WBA8E1G57GNU10669
> Donor = WBA3B1G50ENS77754


PM sent.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Need EPS fsc repair kit
Vin: WBA4W3C50JAB87163

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Need EPS fsc repair kit
> Vin: WBA4W3C50JAB87163
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## DeMoN5099 (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

After updating EPS block, my FSC code for EPS block is empty now
Could you please help me with repair kit?

WBAXA11010DX24687 
BMW F10

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeMoN5099 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> After updating EPS block, my FSC code for EPS block is empty now
> Could you please help me with repair kit?
> ...


Repair Kit to do what exactly? VIN WBAXA11010DX24687 has no EPS FSC Code issued to it.


----------



## DeMoN5099 (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Repair Kit to do what exactly? VIN WBAXA11010DX24687 has no EPS FSC Code issued to it.


S216 option
Servotronic wheel
It worked but after reflashing the function is dissappeared


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeMoN5099 said:


> S216 option
> Servotronic wheel
> It worked but after reflashing the function is dissappeared


That may be so, but it is not for lack of an EPS FSC Code, as this VIN does not have one issued to it.


----------



## rejzer (7 mo ago)

Hello Shawn 
I have retrofitted KAFAS 2 to my F11 2010. All was working fine but after I flashed it with newer software all my fsc are now rejected. Used donor vin but still it is rejected.
Can you help me with new fsc pack for kafas2? My VIN: WBAMX31010C794001.
Thanks


----------



## Nemz (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi Shawn

I've been helping a friend with a Mini F56 stolen / recovered project. The head unit (pro nav) was stolen along with the controller both now replaced but I'm stuck with ISTA asking to import FSC activation codes listed below. Is this something you can assist with or is it a BMW only thing?

009C0001 - BMW Apps
009E0001 - Voice processing system
009F0001 - Voice processing system with reading function
00F00001 - Navigation system Professional
00A00001 - Professional navigation system (US version/Economic Commission for Europe)

VIN:WMWXM720102F76709


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rejzer said:


> Hello Shawn
> I have retrofitted KAFAS 2 to my F11 2010. All was working fine but after I flashed it with newer software all my fsc are now rejected. Used donor vin but still it is rejected.
> Can you help me with new fsc pack for kafas2? My VIN: WBAMX31010C794001.
> Thanks





Nemz said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I've been helping a friend with a Mini F56 stolen / recovered project. The head unit (pro nav) was stolen along with the controller both now replaced but I'm stuck with ISTA asking to import FSC activation codes listed below. Is this something you can assist with or is it a BMW only thing?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## baizhongwei (6 mo ago)

Looking for kafas4 FSC BMW LBV6P0108MM127949




> -->Read status from "1" ECU<--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

baizhongwei said:


> Looking for kafas4 FSC BMW LBV6P0108MM127949


PM sent.


----------



## TIGHTFIN (Nov 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Hello, can you please send me FSC codes 7E BE BF for KAFAS2 .
F16
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TIGHTFIN said:


> Hello, can you please send me FSC codes 7E BE BF for KAFAS2 .
> F16
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------

